# 10 day old baby not doing well, HELP!!!!



## 5ratboys (Aug 23, 2007)

We took in a mom and 9 babies (a former feeder rat) about a week ago. 

One of the babies is small and not doing well.... we found it outside the nesting box a couple of times today and it seems to have trouble nursing. 

Can we try kmr or anything else. I work for a vet so I can get the supplies to try most anything (sub q fluids, etc....).

You can reply here but I have better access to my e-mail so that might be better. The address is:

[email protected] 

Any help/advice would be greatly apperciated as we are really worried.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

its never the reply you want to hear but....

nature tends to work these things out

You can attempt the KMR or Esbilac formula mix 50/50 with water.

If you use liquid formula you need to freeze the unused part & thaw as needed. If powdered then mix up what you can use that day. You can offer some to Mom too if you have a lot left over.

Read over the many threads here about runts, you'll see what I mean about the hard to hear reply. Runts rarely thrive but sometimes they do. No real way to predict which way it will go. 

Good Luck


----------

